# why didnt the cave troll turn to stone in moria.



## flame (May 27, 2003)

right, people who have read the hobbit know that trolls turn into stone, when in contact with day light.

right the know to the battle with the troll atr moria.

it says that the sunlight it shining on the grave of the dwarf (balin is it) so why did the cave troll turn to stone, or did he just miss the sinlight.


----------



## Lantarion (May 27, 2003)

I think that the little beam of light in the Chamber of Mazarbul was just a very narrow ray, which wouldn't have even lit up that small room properly. 
But (and correct me if I'm wrong) didn't trolls turn to stone if they even saw daylight? Or did they have to be 'touched' by the light for the transformation to occur? 
Oh, and one more thing: was't the big cave troll one of the Olog-hai, who are immune to sunlight?


----------



## Arvedui (May 27, 2003)

Actually it does not say in the book that the cave-troll enters the Chamber of Mazarbul.
As it tries to break down the door, Frodo stabs it in the foot with Sting, after which it retreats. Then, after some fighting, the Fellowship escapes through the eastern door.

If the cave-troll re-enters the Chamber, there is noone left in there to tell what happened, they had all gone.


----------



## flame (May 27, 2003)

oh yes, i forgot about frodo stabing him in the foot.


----------



## YayGollum (May 27, 2003)

Sure, I get all of that, but I thought this flame person was mostly saying ---> Argh! Crazy movie-makers! We saw that troll in that room! We knew there was light in there! Why didn't he turn into stone? Yes, I know that it's just so there could be more action, but still! Ack! Why ignore the nature of the beast known as a troll? 

My answer ---> oh well. Too bad. sorry about that.


----------



## Arvedui (May 27, 2003)

You know, YayGollum person. I think you have overlooked that this is the book-section, not the film-section.


----------



## YayGollum (May 27, 2003)

Oh, thank you so much! Having my intelligence insulted is always the highlight of my day!  No, I happen to know what section I'm posting in. sorry about that. I guess I wasn't feeling like insulting this flame person's intelligence by jumping on the idea that he might have been talking about the movie since you people just said that the troll never messed around in the light in the book. oh well. Nevermind. *runs away*


----------



## flame (May 27, 2003)

no no no, i thought in the book he came into the camber, i forgot the troll didnt come in, its been a whil scine i read it.


----------



## elvenwarrior (May 27, 2003)

good point. but i think that the troll should have changed because the light, no matter how narrow, would have illuminated the room, and the cave troll should have been turned to stone. 


but then again, maybe that race of troll had special *immunity* to small light.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 27, 2003)

Yes, I remember reading the book after I saw the movie. I thought... "This scene was done all wrong! Where's the orc cheiftan?!" And even if the Troll had came into the Chamber, if he saw the sunlight, and wasn't an Olog-Hai, he'd do everything in his power to stay away from the light. Trolls aren't THAT dumb


----------



## Flame of Udûn (May 28, 2003)

Maybe you don't swear by them, (though I've always found them correct), but the Encyclopaedia of Arda differentiates between the trolls in _The Hobbit_, stone-trolls, and the one in Moria, cave-trolls. In fact, other trolls are mentioned as existing outside in the sun, such as hill-trolls that slew Arador, and mountain-trolls are mentioned during the Battle of the Pelennor. Most likely only the trolls in _The Hobbit_ had this particular Achilles' Heel.


----------



## pgt (May 30, 2003)

Do trolls turn into stone in LotR? Aren't there plenty in the citizenry of Mordor? Or does Sauron have to constantly maintain a cloud cover (which I might add doesn't filter out UV and much of the visible light spectrum). Oops a little jet stream slipped by and caused a momentary opening in the clouds and I accidentally solidified a small division. Dang!

Seriously though - I'm just not sure that I recall trolls and sunlight being an issue in LotR. Frodo & Co did stumble into the old statues from the Hobbit. But beyond that this issue has always seemed a bit of a conundrum to me.

Good point you have there!
-T


----------

